
How is Firefox Going to Compete with Chrome? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/wsj-chrome-browser-now-at-7-24-market-share/
======
jmount
They will lose. Firefox came to prominence because the previously popular
open-source browser Mozilla was bloated and arrogant. Now they are in that
position.

